# multiplex plywood



## bubbas55 (Jun 6, 2015)

while watching some of the youtube vids on slingshot making i discovered this type plywood. had seen it but didnt know what i was. want to try some but lowes, etc doesn't seem to carry it. it may be a GB thing or is there some other name it goes by in the us. :hmm:

thanks

ron


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no such thing as "multiplex" plywood. Plywood is plywood. I assume you are referring to Baltic Birch plywood. It is widely available. Run a search on Google or other search engine.

Update: I searched for "multiplex" plywood, and did find a couple of sites that listed multiplex. Websters, however, does not list it as having anything to do with wood. Multiplex is a method of carrying multiple analog signals in a narrow frequency band by sampling each signal. It's how the telephone company can get 16 conversations on a single pair of wires. It slipped intothe slingshot world when a well-known slingshot enthusiast misused the term some years ago.

And yes, I know I'm urinating over the windward rail.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They sell the good stuff in small quantities at Hobby Lobby and Michaels craft store.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Lowes, Home Depot usally have them in 2'x2' and 2'x4' panels. My local stores stock is always pretty banged up and full of voids. So I'd recommend what MJ said. I have the benefit of working with some high quality furniture companies that use nice 3/4" scraps as packing material. I see better use for it in my hands than a trash compactor. If your interested I'll give you one of the scraps at the MWST. They're about 6"x10"


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, Bubbas55,

I "liberated" a box of Mohawk hardwood flooring from a dumpster! It is 5" wide by 4 feet long. It's 3/8" thick with 5 layers, and no voids in the pieces I have used. You may be able to get something like it at a flooring store. I have seen flooring made from bamboo too. That stuff is hard as steel. I have made a couple of slingshots by roughing up the pretty side of the flooring, and gluing the pieces face to face, making the "blank" roughly 3/4" thick. Rough up the face as level as possible so the glue works. I used Titebond. The blank won't be very pretty, but it will be strong and functional. Smooth sanding and some stain of your choice will make it look much better. Contour the edges with a router with round-over bit (best and smoothest result, in my opinion since I'm not that precise whittling and sanding. Or if not available, rasp, file and sandpaper will still do the trick, and Bob's your uncle.

Good luck,

SSS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Bubba is referring to the thin layer Baltic Birch that usually has 11 layers in 3/4 inch and few if any voids. I've used 5 layer furniture plywood with never a problem, but the Baltic Birch is much prettier.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

There is a type of plywood called Multiplex.... then you even have Multifine... Multiplex means there are no holes in any of the layers. Multifine is the same but all of its layers are the same thickness as the top and bottom layers in multiplex, meanwhile multiplex has thinner top and bottom layers and the layer inbetween are slightly thicker.

I think thats the difference, I read it recently because i am searching for a supplier, i wanna build a top for an old table saw


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> There is a type of plywood called Multiplex.... then you even have Multifine... Multiplex means there are no holes in any of the layers. Multifine is the same but all of its layers are the same thickness as the top and bottom layers in multiplex, meanwhile multiplex has thinner top and bottom layers and the layer inbetween are slightly thicker.
> 
> I think thats the difference, I read it recently because i am searching for a supplier, i wanna build a top for an old table saw


Please provide a cite for that.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in american its plywood, in joergs world its multiplex. in america multiplex is a multi screen theatre. is the basics on the subject.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> I think Bubba is referring to the thin layer Baltic Birch that usually has 11 layers in 3/4 inch and few if any voids. I've used 5 layer furniture plywood with never a problem, but the Baltic Birch is much prettier.


Henry is on the money about that Baltic Birch stuff. It is finer than frog hair, and buddy that is fine! Pricy, yeah---but you do get what you pay for. If looks are paramount, then BB is the way to go.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.dyas.eu/en/products/dyas-multifine

Here's a link to multifine. It wasn't hard to find & took all of about 30 seconds. It appears to be a European offering. In the U.S. cabinet grade plywood such as baltic & the like works well.


----------

